# KnownHost Managed East Coast VPS -2



## Coastercraze (Mar 16, 2014)

I've been with KnownHost for over a year and currently use them for offsite purposes. During my time with them, I have had a few support tickets at which were answered promptly and resolved to my satisfaction.

*The good:*

+ Price was awesome for a fully managed VPS with cPanel and Litespeed.
+ Support is fantastic as expected.
+ VPS is pretty solid / no major issues.
+ Free "Holiday" upgrade.

*The bad:*

- Not much notification for migrating from New Jersey to Maryland (5 days)
- Minor network blips (assuming it's from the transition)

Overall, I am satisfied with how things are going.

*Package used: VPS -2*

Disk Space: 60 GB RAID-10

Bandwidth: 4000 GB

Guaranteed RAM: 1536 MB

East Coast DC (Baltimore, MD - formerly Piscataway NJ)

Starting Price / month: $35.00 (less if they have a promotion which I've used) cPanel is + $5.00 /mo and Litespeed is + $12.00 / mo

*Technical Specs (borrowed from wlanboy):*
 
- cat /proc/cpuinfo (output has 0-23 - since they're all the same just posting "0" for simplicity)
 


processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 45
model name : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2630 0 @ 2.30GHz
stepping : 7
cpu MHz : 2300.182
cache size : 15360 KB
physical id : 1
siblings : 12
core id : 5
cpu cores : 6
apicid : 43
initial apicid : 43
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 13
wp : yes
flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid dca sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
bogomips : 4599.35
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 46 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:
- cat /proc/meminfo
 


MemTotal: 1572864 kB
MemFree: 725760 kB
Cached: 491216 kB
Buffers: 0 kB
Active: 320464 kB
Inactive: 498988 kB
Active(anon): 90100 kB
Inactive(anon): 238136 kB
Active(file): 230364 kB
Inactive(file): 260852 kB
Unevictable: 0 kB
Mlocked: 0 kB
SwapTotal: 0 kB
SwapFree: 0 kB
Dirty: 240 kB
Writeback: 0 kB
AnonPages: 328236 kB
Shmem: 4116 kB
Slab: 27612 kB
SReclaimable: 18936 kB
SUnreclaim: 8676 kB
- dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
 


16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.34161 s, 459 MB/s
- wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
 


```
--2014-03-16 20:39:21--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: '/dev/null'

100%[====================================================================================================================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 49.4M/s   in 2.0s    

2014-03-16 20:39:23 (49.4 MB/s) - '/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 16, 2014)

Did they move to CommercialMedia?


----------



## yolo (Mar 16, 2014)

concerto49 said:


> Did they move to CommercialMedia?


Nope

http://www.tierpoint.com/data-centers/baltimore


----------



## Jonathan (Mar 17, 2014)

@Coastercraze,

Thanks for the positive review!  We did have a few unfortunate network blips during the migration - all of which were actually unrelated to MD itself and were the result of DDoSes hitting NJ which effected the network tunnel.

You'll see far fewer DDoSes moving forward than you did in NJ - we have greatly expanded our capacity as part of the move to MD to better handle attacks and networking in general.

Let us know if you ever need anything.


----------



## Coastercraze (Mar 18, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> @Coastercraze,
> 
> Thanks for the positive review!  We did have a few unfortunate network blips during the migration - all of which were actually unrelated to MD itself and were the result of DDoSes hitting NJ which effected the network tunnel.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. Everything seems good right now.


----------

